# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  هو أنا هاصوم السنادى ...!؟

## سيمفونية كاتبه

هو أنا هاصوم السنادى ...!؟

أيون مهو طبعاً شئ عادى

و هاقوم من نوم

وفى كل يوم

هاتوضه وأجهز لصلاتى

وأقرأ قرآن

وأصل أرحام

وأدعى لأهلى وصحباتى

أجّهز فطار 

مع الناس الكبار

وهاشوف بكّار

وأجرى على الجامع ترويحى

فى بيوت الله أرتاح من الهم

وأقول لنفسى إستريحى

بعدها على البيت

من غير تنطيط

وهلاقى جهازى مستنينى

هشوف محاضرات

وأعمل ملخصات

مهو عمرو خالد بينادينى

بعدها أرتاح والهم إتزاح

وحياتى جميله قصاد عينى

وهو قبل ما أنام

راح أصلى قيام

وهو كله تمام

مهو حب الله بيملينى

والحمد لله أنا كده تمام

بنت الاسلام

قوينى يارب ونقينى

أصحى على السحور

وأنا هاكل فول

وصلاة الفجر تهنينى

وأرجع ع النوم ولا ليله مهموم

مهو رمضان شهر مكفينى

بقلم .. هايدى دياب

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

يوميات جميله يا مملكة الحب

عسى ان تتبعها كل بناتنا المسلمات


كل عام وانتى بخير


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> يوميات جميله يا مملكة الحب
> 
> عسى ان تتبعها كل بناتنا المسلمات
> 
> 
> كل عام وانتى بخير
> 
> 
> خالص تحياتى،،،


*الهم أمين يارب العالمين

أسعدت بتواجدك أستاذى

وكل سنه وحضرتك بألف خير

ويعود رمضان على كل أسرتك بخير وبركه وسعاده

تحياتى*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*أول يوم رمضان يوم الاثنين لمصر

كل عام وكل الحاضرين بألف خير

ورمضان كريم*

----------


## عزة نفس

*[frame="1 80"]
حبيبة قلبي الغاليه

مملكتي الجميله

مملكــة الحـــــب

اولا كل سنه وانت طيبه بمناسبة

حلول شهر رمضان المعظم

اعاده الله عليكي وعلينا

وعلى كل المسلمين اجمعين

بالخير واليمن والبركات

وعاوزه اقولك كلامك زي السكر زيك

بجد تسلم ايديكي ياغاليه ورمضان كريم

اختك

عزة نفس[/frame]*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> هو أنا هاصوم السنادى ...!؟
> 
> 
> أيون مهو طبعاً شئ عادى
> 
> ده هاقوم من نوم
> 
> وفى كل يوم
> 
> ...


بتمنى من كل قلبى اصوم السنه دى 
بس يا ترى 
هقدر اصوم السنادى ؟
حلوه الدهشه دى بجد :BRAWA: 
مملكة الحب 
كل عام وانت فى رقى دائم 
تقديرى واحترامى

----------


## بحر الدموع

بشعور ملؤه الحب
اجمل التهاني 
بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك
كل عام وانت بخير
************
بنسيم الرحمه 
وعبير المغفرة
وقبل الزحمة
اقول كل عام وانت بخير
************
اللهم بلغنا رمضان 
واعنا على الصيام
والقيام وقراءة القرآن
انشره تؤجر
************
الله يتقبل صيامك وقيامك... 

ومبارك عليك الشهر.... 

ويعود عليك بصحة وسعادة وعمر مديد 
إن شاء الله
*************
كل ساعة... 

كل يوم... 

كل اسبوع... 

كل رمضان... 

كل عام وأنتى بألف خير..... 

****** 

في قلبي حطيتك.... 

وبالتهاني خصيتك.... 

وعلى الناس أغليتك.... 

وبقرب دخول رمضان هنيتك.... 
****** 

كل رجب وأنت ذهب.... 

وكل شعبان وأنت فرحان.... 

وكل رمضان وأنت بصحة وسلامة وأمان.... 

****** 
يسعدك ربي يا سيد الكل.... 

وكل رمضان بالفرحة يطل.... 

وتهنئة خاصة لك قبل الكل.... 

****** 
أنتظر هاليوم....... 

تعرف ليه.....؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لأني أبي أقولك....... 

كل عام وأنت بألف خير يالغالي..... 

****** 

ما باقي إلا أيام معدودة.... 

وتطوى صفحة من الزمان..... 

ويبدأ رمضان..... 

~~**!!كل عام وأنتم بخير!!**~~ 
****** 

قبل الزحمة..... 

والرز واللحمة...... 

حبيت أقولك....... 

كل عام وأنت بألف خير يالغالي..... 
****** 

كلها أيام وليالي...... 

وأمنعك من الأكل يالغالي......
..........................
المرسل: 
~~(رمــضــان)~~ 
.............................

ياطيورالسلام
زوريهم وعلي الخد
بوسيهم وبشعبان 
هنيهم وبقرب
رمضان باركيلهم

-------------------- 

قبل التشريبة 
والحلوى!!
حبيت أكون أول 
شخص يقولك 
كل عام وانت بخير

------------------- 
حبيت اقولك.. 
اوووووووه
نسيييييييت 
صياما مقبولا وافطارا
شهيا.. 


كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا  هايــــ ممـــــــلكة . الحـــــــــب ــــــدى

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *[frame="1 80"]
> حبيبة قلبي الغاليه
> 
> مملكتي الجميله
> 
> مملكــة الحـــــب
> 
> اولا كل سنه وانت طيبه بمناسبة
> 
> ...


*برنسيستى الجميله / عزة نفس

وجودك دائماً يضيئ صفحاتى بهجه وسرور

وكلامك دائماً أعمق من البحور

فقررت أن أحطم السخور

حتى أنال نظرات أعجاب أجمل عصفور

فـ تحياتى يا بدر البدور

رمضان كريم*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بتمنى من كل قلبى اصوم السنه دى 
> بس يا ترى 
> هقدر اصوم السنادى ؟
> حلوه الدهشه دى بجد
> مملكة الحب 
> كل عام وانت فى رقى دائم 
> تقديرى واحترامى


*الميسترو وأستاذنا / صفحات العمر

مرورك ليس مرور عادى

إنما يجلنى دائماً أشعر بفخر بما كتبت

وتشجيعك ليه بيعطينى حماس غير عادى

فالا تحرمنى من تواجدك وعاقبنى إذا اذنبت

فى حق الكلمه والحروف لانى من أقلامكم تعلمت

ورمضان كريم*

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخت الفاضلة ..  مملكة الحب





تلقاية معهودة في جميع أعمالك تنم عن موهبة حقيقية 

كل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر رمضان المبارك 

أعاده الله علينا وعلى الأمة الإسلامية

بالخير واليمن والبركات

تحياتي العطرية



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> بشعور ملؤه الحب
> اجمل التهاني 
> بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك
> كل عام وانت بخير
> ************
> بنسيم الرحمه 
> وعبير المغفرة
> وقبل الزحمة
> اقول كل عام وانت بخير
> ...



الف شكر أخى الفاضل

كنت محتاجه رسائل موبيل والله

أشكرك على المرور

رمضان كريم

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> *
> 
> 
> 
> الأخت الفاضلة ..  مملكة الحب
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*شكراً لمرورك اخونا الكريم

وكل سنه وكل الامه بخير وسعاده*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*رمضان على الأبواب وتتجدد الدعوه من جديد

كل عام وكل الأعضاء والأمه الإسلاميه بألف خير

تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## وجدى محمود

> هو أنا هاصوم السنادى ...!؟
> 
> 
> أيون مهو طبعاً شئ عادى
> 
> ده هاقوم من نوم
> 
> وفى كل يوم
> 
> ...




اشمعنى الفول اللى اخترتيه

ماهو ويانا تملى كمان

ماله المحشى يالهوى عليه

ومعاه بط ومرقه جنان

ولا اللحمه  صينيه فى فرن
تنسى الجوع وتنسى الحزن

وتخلينى أقوم شبعان

شوربة عدس جنب ذبادى
وحتة كسبه وسلطه كمان

فى سحورى بيكون شئ عادى
لو نطت فرخه كده قصادى

اهو ده اللى نفكر فيه
الأكل وحنفطر ايه
ديما يشغلنا التفكير
لبطونا مصاريفنا كتير
نصرف اكتر طاق وطاقين
مانفكرش فى المساكين
لو حتى حيفطرو جرجير


*هايدى * اول من كتب عن رمضان انتى :y: 
واول من نبه عن قدومه انتى :y: 
واول من نبه عن ايام شعبان الوسطى انتى :y: 
انتى :y: 
انتى تستاهلى كل خير :Bye: 
جزاكى الله كل خير
ويبارك فى شنطة رمضان بتاعتك وتغلطى فى العنوان وتجينى :BRAWA:

----------


## فنان فقير

> هو أنا هاصوم السنادى ...!؟
> 
> 
> أيون مهو طبعاً شئ عادى
> 
> ده هاقوم من نوم
> 
> وفى كل يوم
> 
> ...


الاخت الفاضله/ هايدى دياب
كل سنه وانت طيبه والاهل والاحباب
وامه محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
بخير وسعادة وعقبال ما نصوم السنه
الجايه انشاء الله
اخوك
احمد

----------


## Ayman Roshdy

> هو أنا هاصوم السنادى ...!؟
> 
> 
> أيون مهو طبعاً شئ عادى
> 
> ده هاقوم من نوم
> 
> وفى كل يوم
> 
> ...


[poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
لأ مش عادي التقوى دي هيه=في العصر الحالي يا اخواننا
ببساطة في نقاء المية=وصفت كيف حيصح صيامنا
يكفي نطيع ونصفّي النية=والرب يجازي ويرحمنا
يبارك لك برضاه يا صبية=نورتي رمضان قدامنا.[/poem]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> اشمعنى الفول اللى اخترتيه
> 
> ماهو ويانا تملى كمان
> 
> ماله المحشى يالهوى عليه
> 
> ومعاه بط ومرقه جنان
> 
> ولا اللحمه  صينيه فى فرن
> ...



_هههههههههههههه أشكرك أستاذ وجدي

على مداخلة حضرتك المميزه دائماً

والقصيده من السنه إللي فاتت ياعني مش اول من كتب ولا حاجه هههههههه

نورت كلماتي فلك خالص تحياتي

وكل عام وانت بخير_

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الاخت الفاضله/ هايدى دياب
> كل سنه وانت طيبه والاهل والاحباب
> وامه محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
> بخير وسعادة وعقبال ما نصوم السنه
> الجايه انشاء الله
> اخوك
> احمد


*أشكرك أخي أحمد وجودك يسعدني دائماً

كل عام وانت وأسرتك بألف خير

أعاد الله شهر رمضان على كل الأمه بكل خير

تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## بنت الريف

جميل جدا هايدى 
والإبداع شىء طبيعى عندك مش محتاج كلام 
وربنا يقدرنا على إغتنام شهر رمضان وربنا يجعله لينا لا علينا 
ربنا يوفقك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> [poem font="simplified arabic,6,blue,normal,normal" bkcolor="transparent" bkimage="" border="none,4," type=0 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> لأ مش عادي التقوى دي هيه=في العصر الحالي يا اخواننا
> ببساطة في نقاء المية=وصفت كيف حيصح صيامنا
> يكفي نطيع ونصفّي النية=والرب يجازي ويرحمنا
> يبارك لك برضاه يا صبية=نورتي رمضان قدامنا.[/poem]


*ايوه أمال ادعي لنا ياوالدي

خلي الخير والبركه تجينا

والفرح يقف عندنا ويهدي

رمضان مالي الدنيا علينا

***********

كل سنه وحضرتك طيب ياوالدنا العزيز

ودعواتك لينا ..*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> جميل جدا هايدى 
> والإبداع شىء طبيعى عندك مش محتاج كلام 
> وربنا يقدرنا على إغتنام شهر رمضان وربنا يجعله لينا لا علينا 
> ربنا يوفقك


*الله يكرمك أشكرك أختي الفاضله

على كلامك الجميل  وبجد رمضان بيخلي

أي حد مستمتع بوقته وبحياته

كل سنه وحضرتك بألف خير*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*كل عام وانتم جميعاً بخير

يعود علينا هذا الشعر بكل خير وبركة ومغفرة

*

----------

